# Son of 'Meet up' poll.



## longdog (Aug 16, 2005)

What days would be best for you for the meet up and drinkies that may be coming up.

Multi-choice poll so tick as many boxes as you want.

Cast your votes now.


----------



## chio (Aug 16, 2005)

At present, Monday-Tuesday-Friday. The other nights interfere with working


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2005)

kept meaning to say im game on t`other thread. midweek probably best for me, tho one can never tell with weekends...


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 17, 2005)

during week = no drinking for me   but will meet up


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 17, 2005)

saturday ideally, but will make a big effort if it's another day . . .


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2005)

if I was to be able to come it would have to be a weekend cos of living in brum 

but as I do live in brum and may notbe able to make it anyway, please feel free to ignore my votes


----------



## longdog (Aug 17, 2005)

Come on, only five people have voted.

Get your fucking fingers out


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 17, 2005)

Um Weds or Thurs alright I THINK! Unless they mess about with my sons nursery days which might happen. This is the daytime thing right????


(Also this is as of September 5th)




What about anyone else??


----------



## Spion (Aug 17, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> This is the daytime thing right????



I thought we were talking of an evening in the boozer. Preferably starting early so folk can get trains back


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 17, 2005)

In that case no day in particular - don't plan it around me (not that you were going to like)!


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> Come on, only five people have voted.
> 
> Get your fucking fingers out


mmm, there are 12.  And there were 11 when you posted that initially. I think you're confusing total number of voters with most popular voting option.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

wheres this going to be?


----------



## chio (Aug 17, 2005)

Leeds, apparently.

(And hopefully, since it'll make it really easy for me to find somewhere to stay!)


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Leeds, apparently.
> 
> (And hopefully, since it'll make it really easy for me to find somewhere to stay!)



yeah, but where!


----------



## Spion (Aug 17, 2005)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> yeah, but where!



I've suggested the Victoria, Gt George St. I don't think there have been any other venue ideas.

I'm just reckoning that a good ol' fashioned pub with good beer will satisfy most


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 18, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm just reckoning that a good ol' fashioned pub with good beer will satisfy most



yup


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> I've suggested the Victoria, Gt George St. I don't think there have been any other venue ideas.



strangley i'll be there tonight for a short while. 
and then the fenton as its really cheap on thursdays.
then the mighty horse.

thank the lord it the weekend.


----------



## Spion (Aug 18, 2005)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> strangley i'll be there tonight for a short while.
> and then the fenton as its really cheap on thursdays.
> then the mighty horse.
> 
> thank the lord it the weekend.



hehe, the Fenton. I've got a strange liking for that place. Used to go in there when i worked at Leeds Uni

I still reckon the Vic though. It's a bit nearer the station and bit less scruffy than the Fenton


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2005)

less scruffy than the _Fenton_?  

Surely not??!!


----------



## longdog (Aug 18, 2005)

Right then, saturday is looking like the best bet so far. 

Any more votes?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 19, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> Right then, saturday is looking like the best bet so far.
> 
> Any more votes?


 yeah

Longdog for El Presidente


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 19, 2005)

saturday is    with herb


----------



## Spion (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm away for the next two Sats, but any time after that is good fer me


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 26, 2005)

r we gonna meet up or not


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I will probably be away next Saturday but other than that I think I'll be here.


----------



## Spion (Sep 1, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> r we gonna meet up or not



Well, I'm game. What was the consensus on a day to meet on - a Saturday?


----------



## chio (Sep 1, 2005)

Very narrowly, I think!

Won't be able to make a Saturday, I'm afraid.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 1, 2005)

Aaargh! Someone just set a date will you???


----------



## longdog (Sep 2, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Aaargh! Someone just set a date will you???




Ahyone?

Then we can start squabbling about it


----------



## Spion (Sep 2, 2005)

See new thread http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3475713#post3475713


----------

